# Ricardo Pieces for Piano.



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

My recent finished music:






I'm Starting a new song " Piccollo Étude en G Major" quite dissonant song

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Piccollo Étude en G major.wav


----------

